# Adding elbows to a main line?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Would adding a couple of 45s to a main line be a problem? I'm not sure I can slightly bend the 1" 200 PSI pipe enough on one of my runs. Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Would adding a couple of 45s to a main line be a problem? I'm not sure I can slightly bend the 1" 200 PSI pipe enough on one of my runs. Thanks


The friction loss of a 1" PVC 45° elbow is equivalent to adding 1.4 ft of straight pipe:

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/amp/pvc-pipes-equivalent-length-fittings-d_801.html


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Ware! That link is very helpful.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't like 45s in the ground. They are significantly weaker than 90s.

Since you're dealing with class 200 I would either dig to let it bend a bit more (to a point) or see if you can make a 90 work.


----------

